# BBQ Beans for Catching Drippings



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2018)

*BBQ Beans for Catching Drippings*

_I'm cheating a good bit here with canned beans_

2 cans regular Ranch Beans
2 cans Jalapeno Ranch Beans
1 lrg sweet onion, chopped
1  green Bell Pepper, chopped
1 any color Bell Pepper, chopped
1T Garlic, minced
2C+ Bacon chunks, or any beef/pork trimmings
1T of the brisket Rub

Cook bacon and chop
Saute onions, bell pepper and garlic till onions just start to turn opaque
Add to beans and stir thoroughly
Place beans under BBQ to catch all the delicious drippings














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Dec 17, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Dec 17, 2016


----------

